# Citizenship Ceremony Wait Time - Canada Bay Council in NSW - 2022



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello, 

I would like to know how long the backlog is for Canada Bay Council and when I should expect a ceremony. 

Here are my deets: 

Application Confirmation: 13 August 2021
Interview Invitation: 23 Feb 2022
Interview Date: 2nd March 2022
Approval Date: 2nd March 2022
Citizenship Ceremony: Waiting.. 

Let me know if anyone is on the same boat


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

*Important information*

Council holds names of those attending an upcoming ceremony only, approximately three weeks prior to the date of the ceremony
Council holds 11-12 ceremonies per year (dates are subject to change)
Wait times from receiving your letter to being assigned to a Ceremony is approximately six (6) months
Council does not issue invitations to ceremonies, that is handled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
All confirmations regarding attendance to ceremonies must be made to the Mayor's Office on 9911 6503
Ceremonies are held at The Connection, 30 Shoreline Drive (cnr Gauthorpe Street) Rhodes, unless otherwise stated on the invitations sent by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Ceremonies are by invitation only and not open to the public (due to seating limitations)
The dress code for Ceremonies is smart casual
Ceremonies usually last an hour from 6:30 to 7:30pm
Children are welcome
If a child receiving a Citizenship Certificate is under the age of 16, they are not obliged to attend the ceremony. The parents can collect the Certificate on their behalf.
All grantees must stay for the duration of the Ceremony and not leave prior to its conclusion and singing of the National Anthem
Grantees are requested to arrive approximately 30 minutes prior to the start of proceedings as the Ceremony begins at 6:30pm sharp and an enrolment form must be completed prior to commencement of the ceremony
Latecomers will not be able to receive their Certificate and must contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to arrange an alternative ceremony date
If you are unable to attend your assigned ceremony, you will be reassigned to a ceremony at a later date by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
Mayor Angelo Tsirekas | City of Canada Bay Council


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know how long the backlog is for Canada Bay Council and when I should expect a ceremony.
> 
> ...


Application Date : 14 July 2021
Interview Invitation: 21 Jan 2022
Interview Date (Reschedule - Preponed): 25 Jan 2022 (Originally Scheduled for 18 March 2022)
Approval Date: 25 Jan 2022
Citizenship Ceremony: Waiting.....


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know how long the backlog is for Canada Bay Council and when I should expect a ceremony.
> 
> ...


I just contacted City of Canada Bay council through their live chat option on their website and enquired about the next citizenship ceremony date and they advised the following 

"The next citizenship ceremony is on the 23rd June, 2022. Council receives details from Home Affairs Department on lists of people for the Ceremony. Council will contact your directly once your name appears on that list, with and invitation."


----------



## AustraliaAlex (7 mo ago)

I have just contacted the council as well and I can confrim next cerimony is on the 23rd of June 2022.


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

I put in a FOI and got the following response : (Paid $15 for getting this) As at 10 June 2022, there were 427 people whose applications for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and were waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony at Canada Bay City Council (NSW).


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

Finally received the invite for 14 July... uff


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

cylonnbr6 said:


> Finally received the invite for 14 July... uff


 When did you receive the invite ? Was it on the 29th June? and was it by email ?


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

yes, I received it on 29th June 2022 by email. I had the ceremony today and there were about 50 fellow aussie citizens who took oath/affirmation with me. It looks like there were few ceremonies today. mine started at 11:15 am. They said 55 new citizens were given the certificate one hour ago. I would assume more ceremonies were held in the arvo.


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

cylonnbr6 said:


> yes, I received it on 29th June 2022 by email. I had the ceremony today and there were about 50 fellow aussie citizens who took oath/affirmation with me. It looks like there were few ceremonies today. mine started at 11:15 am. They said 55 new citizens were given the certificate one hour ago. I would assume more ceremonies were held in the arvo.


 Thanks for sharing, so the invite was sent almost 2 weeks before the actual ceremony. Congratulations on attending, you are finally done... I have been waiting for 3 months now ( received the approval on the 13th of April ) am hoping we get invited for the August one on the 18th!


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

Good luck. Highly likely you were one of the 427 people on waitlist as at 10 June 2022, so if they had 4 ceremonies today or 6 there was a chance that they issued anywhere between 180 - 300 (some absentees) and I hope you get your invite soon. (Also my preference for comms is email in my homeaffairs account and that may be the reason why I received the invite in email.


----------



## ftanyol (6 mo ago)

Hi there, Thank you for all the information you provided. Here’s my details: I got approved on 25 Feb 2022. Changed my council from Waverley to Canada Bay 1,5 months ago. Would that affect the ceremony invite time? Any chance you guys think I could get invited soon?


----------



## cylonnbr6 (12 mo ago)

Did you update your address after changing your council ? I dont think it will affect our ceremony time, if you'd advised home affairs early and they will add you to the next available ceremony in the canada bay I think. Canada bay conducts citizenship ceremony every month and they have multiple ceremonies on that day as well.


----------



## ftanyol (6 mo ago)

cylonnbr6 said:


> Did you update your address after changing your council ? I dont think it will affect our ceremony time, if you'd advised home affairs early and they will add you to the next available ceremony in the canada bay I think. Canada bay conducts citizenship ceremony every month and they have multiple ceremonies on that day as well.


Thank you for your answer! 

Yes, I've changed my address from the system but haven't called them about it. I guess I'll give them a call if I can't get it this month.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi All,

My details below :
Application Date with Acknowledgement : 17th Jan 2022
Test Invitation Letter Received : 29th June 2022
Original Test Date : 1st Sep 2022
Rescheduled Test Date : 29th July 2022
Approval Date : 29th July 2022 
Ceremony Date : Waiting.

Let me know if anyone has similar dates.


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My details below :
> Application Date with Acknowledgement : 17th Jan 2022
> ...


I've just had my exam and approval letter yesterday so I assume we're about on the same boat (or maybe not since you're "a month" ahead of me.


----------



## Jay2022 (5 mo ago)

I got my approval on 17 May. waiting since then. did anyone got invite for Aug ceremony?


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

They’ve invited applicants up to mid March to the August ceremony 

I was approved in late March and still waiting


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

D22 said:


> They’ve invited applicants up to mid March to the August ceremony
> 
> I was approved in late March and still waiting


Thanks for the update. I got approved 25th of May, my wife got approved 30th of June. Note sure if they will follow my approval date or my wife's. Hopefully you will get an invite on September. I guess I have to wait 2-3 more months.


----------



## Jay2022 (5 mo ago)

D22 said:


> They’ve invited applicants up to mid March to the August ceremony
> 
> I was approved in late March and still waiting


Thanks for the reply. Guess I will have to wait a few more months then.


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

D22 said:


> They’ve invited applicants up to mid March to the August ceremony I was approved in late March and still waiting


 Thanks for the update good to know.... may i ask how did you come across this information... i got my approval in April so hopefully i get invited for the September ceremony then!


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

MKAN said:


> Thanks for the update good to know.... may i ask how did you come across this information... i got my approval in April so hopefully i get invited for the September ceremony then!


I’m just in contact with a few other people waiting for the invitation and some of them have been invited for the August ceremony a few weeks ago.

You can see a few comments in “Fair go for Australian citizenship group on Facebook”

Yes, theoretically we should be the next ones, fingers crossed


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

D22 said:


> They’ve invited applicants up to mid March to the August ceremony
> 
> I was approved in late March and still waiting


I wonder what the range was that were included? Feb to mid-march?


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

D22 said:


> I’m just in contact with a few other people waiting for the invitation and some of them have been invited for the August ceremony a few weeks ago. You can see a few comments in “Fair go for Australian citizenship group on Facebook” Yes, theoretically we should be the next ones, fingers crossed


 Fingers crossed.. Council is holding 2 ceremonies in September on the same day Thursday 22nd at 9:15 am and 11:30 am


----------



## mariongeier (5 mo ago)

MKAN said:


> Fingers crossed.. Council is holding 2 ceremonies in September on the same day Thursday 22nd at 9:15 am and 11:30 am


Thanks, that's good to know ! My friends got their acceptance letter mid-March and they are invited to the August ceremony as well.
I got mine on the 14th April, so fingers crossed I will also be part of the September ceremony 🤞.


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

Canada Bay has a huge backlog i think? I know someone from Riverwood that got their ceremony literally the week after their interview/exam. Also, in Ryde, exam was in May and they already got an invite for August. damn..


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

Did the August ceremony finish already? I guess invites for the 22 Sept ceremony will start going out this week.


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

Mankee said:


> Did the August ceremony finish already? I guess invites for the 22 Sept ceremony will start going out this week.


Yes, the August ceremony was on the 18th. They had 2 sessions on that day with ~50 guests each= ~100 applicants per month.

They should send invites for September by the end of August… “waiting mode on”🤓


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Looking for some guidance here. I got my Citizenship approved last month and awaiting my ceremony.

I am trying to move houses and I am looking for houses in the same council. Will there be an impact If i move houses whilst waiting for the ceremony?

Additionally if we move to a different council altogether will it delay the process further? Example Canada Bay council to Ryde council?


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All, Looking for some guidance here. I got my Citizenship approved last month and awaiting my ceremony. I am trying to move houses and I am looking for houses in the same council. Will there be an impact If i move houses whilst waiting for the ceremony? Additionally if we move to a different council altogether will it delay the process further? Example Canada Bay council to Ryde council?


 I believe it’s a home affairs question


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

Mankee said:


> Did the August ceremony finish already? I guess invites for the 22 Sept ceremony will start going out this week.


 I was finally invited today for the ceremony on the 21st of September 30 March Application approval 24 August invitation 21 September ceremony


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

MKAN said:


> Fingers crossed.. Council is holding 2 ceremonies in September on the same day Thursday 22nd at 9:15 am and 11:30 am


I was finally invited today for the ceremony on the 21st of September 

30 March Application approval
24 August invitation 
21 September ceremony 

Hope you got yours too!


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

D22 said:


> I was finally invited today for the ceremony on the 21st of September 30 March Application approval 24 August invitation 21 September ceremony


Congrats mate.... i got mine too today!!!


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

D22 said:


> I was finally invited today for the ceremony on the 21st of September
> 
> 30 March Application approval
> 24 August invitation
> ...


Thanks mate......Finally got the invite today for the September ceremony on the 21st 

13 April Application approval
24 August invitation
21 September ceremony


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

Looks like the delays are about 4-5 months? So my invite would probably be around December or January if I got approved in August


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

GeneLee said:


> Looks like the delays are about 4-5 months? So my invite would probably be around December or January if I got approved in August


Nah, they are processing faster now, as they have 2 ceremonies a day. I think you will be in November, definitely this year!


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

Fingers crossed! Congratulations to everyone that got their invites today. 😎


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

DHA is putting pressure on city councils to clear ceremony backlog.
City of Canada Bay has a very small venue (the connection) and can only host ~30 people. Interestingly, that venue is only 1 minute walk to my home.
I lodged my application in April and expect to receive test invite in the coming weeks.
Hopefully I can become an Australian citizen on or before 26 Jan 2023
Fingers crossed…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay2022 (5 mo ago)

I got my invitation for 21 September ceremony too. My approval was on May 17.


----------



## Biolhaque (May 21, 2020)

Application approve date 28 May 2022
Invitation to the ceremony: Waiting 
Is there any chance of getting an invitation in september?


----------



## D22 (5 mo ago)

Biolhaque said:


> Application approve date 28 May 2022
> Invitation to the ceremony: Waiting
> Is there any chance of getting an invitation in september?


As I understand they usually send out invitations all together, not separately

I guess you only might be invited if many attendees request to postpone their September ceremony due to personal reasons.


----------



## Biolhaque (May 21, 2020)

Hi, Many thanks for the reply! I see now! Fingers crossed for the October invitation then!


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Jay2022 said:


> I got my invitation for 21 September ceremony too. My approval was on May 17.


Congratulations! Great going. Did you get your ceremony invite through post or was there communication through email?


----------



## Jay2022 (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congratulations! Great going. Did you get your ceremony invite through post or was there communication through email?


Thanks. Yes I got it in email. They mostly send invites on your registered email, unless you have mentioned postal address as your preferred mode of contact.


----------



## MKAN (6 mo ago)

Council is holding citizenship ceremony in the following dates ( but subject to change by council, like what they did with the September one, they moved it from 22nd to 21st)
Thursday 6th October
Thursday 10th November

Good luck for everyone waiting


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone started getting invites for the October 6th Ceremony?


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

Anyone received the invitation for October ceremony yet ?
Application approved date: 26th May 2022


----------



## Biolhaque (May 21, 2020)

An2329 said:


> Anyone received the invitation for October ceremony yet ?
> Application approved date: 26th May 2022


I am also waiting! Application approved date 28 May


----------



## Asdfgg (4 mo ago)

Mine is approved 11 apr and still waiting.


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

There were invitations sent for 13 April and 17 May approvals for Sept ceremony as mentioned in this thread. Now it’s confusing. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

Any updates on the October ceremony? Anyone got invites yet?


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

Nope, still waiting to hear. There are times when they have sent invites 2 weeks before the ceremony too. This wait is killing me


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

Relax . The hard part is over. It is impossible for us not to get an invite ceremony.


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

Mankee said:


> Relax . The hard part is over. It is impossible for us not to get an invite ceremony.


I have to travel on 15th November, wouldn’t leave me much time to get passport if it doesn't happen in October


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

An2329 said:


> I have to travel on 15th November, wouldn’t leave me much time to get passport if it doesn't happen in October



Yikes, hopefully you get the Oct invite.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

I've heard that there is an additional ceremony on 28 Sep and the exact date of ceremonies in Oct is yet to be determined.


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

Haven’t heard of any invites been sent out for other than the 21st Sept ceremony. If there was one on the 28th then it’s hardly 2 weeks away, should have been invited by now I suppose.


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

An2329 said:


> I have to travel on 15th November, wouldn’t leave me much time to get passport if it doesn't happen in October


I'm on the same boat. Have travel on the 1st of November. If ever my name gets called, I'm gonna have to postpone. Especially with how terrible the delays in passport applications are going.


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

Where do you check the schedule?


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

I just received the invitation for 6th October at 9.30 am. 😊😊😊


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

Me too. Cngrats


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

Can you share when your approval dates are for those that are invited for the 6th of October ceremony?


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

Mankee said:


> Me too. Cngrats


Awesome congrats 🎉


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

GeneLee said:


> Can you share when your approval dates are for those that are invited for the 6th of October ceremony?


26 May Approval


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

An2329 said:


> 26 May Approval


Congratulations!!


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

Mankee said:


> Me too. Cngrats


Congrats! Are they holding two ceremonies on 6th October? Were the invites from DHA or the council? Thanks!


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

An2329 said:


> I just received the invitation for 6th October at 9.30 am. 😊😊😊


Congrats! Are they holding two ceremonies on 6th October? Were the invites from DHA or the council? Thanks!


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Congrats! Are they holding two ceremonies on 6th October? Were the invites from DHA or the council? Thanks!


The invites were from DHA, but you RSVP to the council. Not sure on how many ceremonies though. Most likely two, there have been two ceremonies same day in the last few months.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Mankee said:


> Me too. Cngrats


Hi. Congratulations. Can you please share your citizenship approval date?


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

May 25, 2022- Passed the Australian Citizenship Test
May 25, 2022- Citizenship Approval Received
September 15, 2022- Invitation to Citizenship Ceremony Received
October 6, 2022- Citizenship Ceremony


----------



## Biolhaque (May 21, 2020)

Citizenship application approved: 26 May 2022
Ceremony invitation: 06 October 2022


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Congrats! Are they holding two ceremonies on 6th October? Were the invites from DHA or the council? Thanks!


DHA, need to RSVP through the council. I have no idea regarding how many ceremonies they on the 6th of October. My schedule is 11:30am.


----------



## An2329 (4 mo ago)

Mankee said:


> DHA, need to RSVP through the council. I have no idea regarding how many ceremonies they on the 6th of October. My schedule is 11:30am.


Mine is at 9.30 am, so two ceremonies for sure


----------



## mpuri1982 (4 mo ago)

Citizenship application approved: 02 June 2022 Ceremony invitation: 06 October 2022


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

Thanks all for sharing your approval dates, I can see late May to early June approvals here. Is there anyone you know of whose approval was between mid June and end of July? Can you please share? Thanks!


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Thanks all for sharing your approval dates, I can see late May to early June approvals here. Is there anyone you know of whose approval was between mid June and end of July? Can you please share? Thanks!


My wife got her approval 30 June, she is on the same ceremony as me. 6 October, but I guess since our applications are linked together, they might have followed my approval date.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

michaelsaniel said:


> Thanks all for sharing your approval dates, I can see late May to early June approvals here. Is there anyone you know of whose approval was between mid June and end of July? Can you please share? Thanks!


Hi,

Mine was approved on the 29th of July. Still awaiting ceremony dates.

What date was your approval?

Cheers.


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Thanks all for sharing your approval dates, I can see late May to early June approvals here. Is there anyone you know of whose approval was between mid June and end of July? Can you please share? Thanks!


June 30 seems to be the last one so far. I wonder if there are any for early July.


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine was approved on the 29th of July. Still awaiting ceremony dates.
> 
> ...


Mine is later than yours - 8th August. The last ceremony for this year is in November so fingers crossed we will be allocated to that one, otherwise I’m guessing the next after that is in January probably Australia Day.


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

GeneLee said:


> June 30 seems to be the last one so far. I wonder if there are any for early July.


Yeah I wonder too.


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Mine is later than yours - 8th August. The last ceremony for this year is in November so fingers crossed we will be allocated to that one, otherwise I’m guessing the next after that is in January probably Australia Day.


Damn.. i'm screwed then since I'm overseas on the November schedule. Looks like it's January for me..


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My details below :
> Application Date with Acknowledgement : 17th Jan 2022
> ...


Mine was approved on 8th August and I have not been invited yet. Have you received an invite?


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

D22 said:


> Nah, they are processing faster now, as they have 2 ceremonies a day. I think you will be in November, definitely this year!





GeneLee said:


> Looks like the delays are about 4-5 months? So my invite would probably be around December or January if I got approved in August


Mine was approved on 8th August, when was yours specifically?


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

MKAN said:


> Council is holding citizenship ceremony in the following dates ( but subject to change by council, like what they did with the September one, they moved it from 22nd to 21st)
> Thursday 6th October
> Thursday 10th November
> 
> Good luck for everyone waiting


When do you think the 10th November invites will be out - any rough estimate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

michaelsaniel said:


> When do you think the 10th November invites will be out - any rough estimate?


DHA generally sends out invites for ceremonies one month earlier
Cheers


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Approved 23 Sep
Hopefully will receive an invitation of the ceremony on 26 Jan


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Mine was approved on 8th August, when was yours specifically?


Im 3rd of August.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Anyone started getting invites for the November ceremony? Hoping to get invited in the November ceremony.

Approval date : 29th July 2022


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Anyone started getting invites for the November ceremony? Hoping to get invited in the November ceremony.
> 
> Approval date : 29th July 2022


Not yet for me, have you received one? My approval was on 8th August.


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

Has anyone here already received an invite for November? Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneLee (5 mo ago)

None yet. Approved on 03/08.


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

GeneLee said:


> None yet. Approved on 03/08.


Thanks, I’ll advise if/when I receive an invite. Approved on 8/08.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

I just learned of someone with 18 July approval date who attended the 6 October ceremony. Fingers crossed we will be allocated to the November ceremony.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Anyone started getting invites for the November ceremony? Hoping to get invited in the November ceremony.
> 
> Approval date : 29th July 2022


Have you already received an invite? I’m now guessing the invites will be sent out next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

michaelsaniel said:


> Have you already received an invite? I’m now guessing the invites will be sent out next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. Waiting for the golden email.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Ceremony wait times


Ceremony wait times for new citizens to the Australian community.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




Citizenship ceremony backlog on 30 Sep 2022: 243


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

czxbnb said:


> Ceremony wait times
> 
> 
> Ceremony wait times for new citizens to the Australian community.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. I am assuming invites will be sent out on Thursday, exactly 3 weeks before the next one, but I could be wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

The next one seems to have been moved to 17th November, I’m still confirming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Just received ceremony invitation letter
17 Nov 11:30
Approved on 23 Sep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsaniel (5 mo ago)

czxbnb said:


> Just received ceremony invitation letter
> 17 Nov 11:30
> Approved on 23 Sep
> 
> ...


Same here but 9.30am on 17 Nov. Approved on 8 Aug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats to those who got the invite. Got my ceremony invite for 17th November 9.30 AM. Approved on 29th July.


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congrats to those who got the invite. Got my ceremony invite for 17th November 9.30 AM. Approved on 29th July.


Congrats, Is the ceremony in your council or moved to another council?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

michaelsaniel said:


> Same here but 9.30am on 17 Nov. Approved on 8 Aug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, Is the ceremony in your council or moved to another council?


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

MD_2022 said:


> Congrats, Is the ceremony in your council or moved to another council?


same council. why would it be moved to a different council?


----------



## MD_2022 (5 mo ago)

ravikiran7070 said:


> same council. why would it be moved to a different council?


Some councils transfer the ceremony to another councils which have bigger venue.


----------



## Mankee (5 mo ago)

Congrats to everyone attending the ceremony today. Enjoy it, cheers


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Finally an Australian Citizen. Ceremony done. Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

I just got approval letter today! Any news? Did anyone get an invitation for the Australia day cerimony? =)


----------

